# too fat boy



## jespertje (Aug 9, 2007)

Is this boy too fat?


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 9, 2007)

And the award for most disturbing topic of the year award goes to....

*drumroll*

... jespertje! 

And no, he's not even remotely fat. Now if you'll excuse me I need to go wash my eyes.


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(jespertje @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> Is this boy too fat?


Are you too blind?


----------



## jespertje (Aug 9, 2007)

I, could post anything i wanted, so I did it.

but you can erase this topic because I've had my answer.


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(jespertje @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> I, could post anything i wanted, so I did it.


You just try yer' luck, boyo.


----------



## bobrules (Aug 9, 2007)

50% chance that this pic is you.


----------



## jespertje (Aug 9, 2007)

No it isn't but it's the child of a friend of me and he wanted to know if it isn't time to go on a diet for him. I thought that this was one of the best places to ask for it.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and this is a random picture of his belly.


----------



## Shelleeson (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> And the award for most disturbing topic of the year award goes to....
> 
> *drumroll*
> 
> ...








 oh hell thank the gods you weren't here this morning.


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 9, 2007)

If I was his parent I'd be more worried about people posing semi-nude pics of him on the internet than his BMI.


----------



## jespertje (Aug 9, 2007)

But i've not had any real answer , is he too fat, a little too fat or isn't he fat at all?


----------



## mthrnite (Aug 9, 2007)

(Ask me why... I dares ya.)


----------



## Darkforce (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(jespertje @ Aug 9 2007 said:


>


I think they call it anorexia in America?


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Darkforce @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jespertje @ Aug 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I think they call it anorexia in America?








 Apparently you're right


----------



## mthrnite (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Darkforce @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jespertje @ Aug 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I think they call it anorexia in America?


QUICK! Somebody give that boy a SAMMICH!


----------



## Shelleeson (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> (Ask me why... I dares ya.)


the only connection i can find is that the person in your picture got their chest out on camera.


----------



## lagman (Aug 9, 2007)

What the fudge it's going on here?


----------



## OSW (Aug 9, 2007)

lol about america joke.

he looks pretty normal weight. A side-on view and an an actual weight measurement would help me determine better.

but from this photo I definitely wouldn't reccomend a weight-loss diet.

However he probably should put on some more muscle, and his body doesn't look super healthy. (if he doesnt exercise much do a bit more)
ideally or course.


----------



## jespertje (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks, thats what I wanted to know.


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> What the fudge it's going on here?Â


**Shields Lagman's Eyes**


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 9, 2007)

Yes, you are several pounds overweight. Solution: don't eat. Hell, don't drink either! Don't breathe if you're feeling courageous to REALLY lose some weight.


----------



## mthrnite (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(shelleeson @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mthrnite @ Aug 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > (Ask me why... I dares ya.)
> ...


Actually that is A correct answer, but not THE correct answer.
The correct answer is:
*I, could post anything i wanted, so I did it.*

Thank you for playing! Please enjoy your one year supply of Rice-a-Roni, it's _ The San Francisco Treat!_


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> Thank you for playing! Please enjoy your one year supply of Rice-a-Roni, it's _ The San Francisco Treat!_


Give it to that kid, he needs it moar.


----------



## jespertje (Aug 9, 2007)

here is another photo,


----------



## lagman (Aug 9, 2007)

Now I'm scared.
Thread NSFW anymore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Not fat._


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 9, 2007)

*Leaves topic crying*


----------



## Shelleeson (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> Actually that is A correct answer, but not THE correct answer.
> The correct answer is:
> *I, could post anything i wanted, so I did it.*
> 
> Thank you for playing! Please enjoy your one year supply of Rice-a-Roni, it's _ The San Francisco Treat!_


if you don't mind i'll send my winnings to the "nekkid pictures of men who weigh about a buck fitty" foundation that jespertje sees to like sponsoring.


----------



## jespertje (Aug 9, 2007)

I was only worrying a bit


----------



## Jax (Aug 9, 2007)

That kid is so fat, Jabba the Hutt said "DAYUM!"


----------



## VVoltz (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(jespertje @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> here is another photo,



Stop, please.


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(jespertje @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> I was only worrying a bit


A bit? Enough to take 2 pictures is "a bit"? What is this madness?? 

Should this be in Testing, anyway?


----------



## Shelleeson (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(jespertje @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> I was only worrying a bit


don't worry you are (ok how do i say this without sounding like a perv/pedo) normal in appearance.


----------



## mthrnite (Aug 9, 2007)

Yeah, srsly, quit worrying and put a shirt on for Bob's sake.


----------



## VVoltz (Aug 9, 2007)

Besides, your friend looks really bad.

Learn from this character how you are suppose to look:




Prepare yourself and your body for the Fallout!


----------



## mthrnite (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> Besides, your friend looks really bad.
> 
> Learn from this character how you are suppose to look:
> 
> ...


BRUCE LEE LIVES!

*waits for still-beating heart-pull*


----------



## VVoltz (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(VVoltz @ Aug 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Besides, your friend looks really bad.
> ...



Wha....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, I'm talking about the lady.


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mthrnite @ Aug 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(VVoltz @ Aug 9 2007 said:
> ...


I don't think anyone of us would want "him" to look like "her"

Maybe itech but even thats stretching it too far


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Aug 9, 2007)

My answer: That guy looks like I could beat him up if I wanted, more like if I punched him in his chest he'd fall and slide on the floor. Fat? No. Weak? Yes.


----------



## jespertje (Aug 9, 2007)

thanks for all the answers. so he is weak and a little fat.


----------



## dice (Aug 9, 2007)

I'd post my pic but I don't want all the ladies to faint


----------



## madmk (Aug 9, 2007)

Wtf, you're skinny.. But you're probably young too so its ok.


----------



## Sinkhead (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(dice @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> I'd post my pic but I don't want all the ladies to faint


It's hard to come to terms with the fact that your brand new £600+ monitor still isn't big enough  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





- Sam`


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 9, 2007)

Dude, he is NOT fat. NOT fat. If you truly want to know, check here:

http://www.cdc.gov/nccdphp/dnpa/bmi/


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(salamence502 @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> Dude, he is NOT fat. NOT fat. If you truly want to know, check here:
> 
> http://www.cdc.gov/nccdphp/dnpa/bmi/


According to that, he is several pounds overweight.

(goddamit play along)


----------



## jespertje (Aug 9, 2007)

Oke he isn't fat but I think his belly is more wide than the rest of his body, so he looks a little fat to me.


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 10, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Aug 9 2007, 04:32 AM)]
> 
> 
> 
> ...












  lol.. funny funny..


----------



## iTech (Aug 10, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> No it isn't but it's the child of a friend of me and he wanted to know if it isn't time to go on a diet for him. I thought that this was one of the best places to ask for it....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



After seeing that kid's pic, I wouldn't recommend a dietrician, but a cancer specialist.
That shit is way too skinny even for my standards.
There is only one type of person that would be worried about seeing fat in a corpse-like body like that, and that's an anorexic patient. Since anorexic patients don't really see other skinny people as being fat, just themselves, I'd have to conclude based on that analysis that the subject in that picture is in reality you.

Ga wat meer kroketten eten jong, je ziet er uit als een A4 vel.


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2007)

Eh, yunno the guy looks pretty young - so I wouldn't really worry too heavily about his weight/appearance, until he becomes an adult (assuming he's not, already)... Even then, he looks like he's doing alright - perhaps just a high metabolism, I have the same kind of body.


----------



## OSW (Aug 10, 2007)

QUOTE(salamence502 @ Aug 10 2007 said:


> Dude, he is NOT fat. NOT fat. If you truly want to know, check here:
> 
> http://www.cdc.gov/nccdphp/dnpa/bmi/




actually bmi isn't a particularly great measure of fatness, since muscle weighs more than fat.
some body builders might even be considered obese by that test, despite having little fat at all.


----------



## jespertje (Aug 10, 2007)

so what is your analyse?


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 10, 2007)

QUOTE(jespertje @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> Is this boy too fat?


yes


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Aug 10, 2007)

About his tummy poking out or whatever you said, bullshit. Thats just the abs, gods sake his ribs are whats poking out, not the fat! XD
I used to be a bit underweight even though I had a big apetite, now I'm at my ideal 53kgs. I suggest he packs on a bit more weight, if his appearence is natural (metabolism) he'll remain slim, and then, its ok.


----------



## Icarus (Aug 10, 2007)

LOL FATTYYYY !!!!! GO PUKE IN THE TOILET NOWW !!!! 

Seriously, this thread fails..


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 10, 2007)

wow.. it made 4 pages..


----------



## bobrules (Aug 10, 2007)

Call 1-800-Jenny


----------



## ianz (Aug 11, 2007)

not fat, and wait till he is atleast 18 before putting him on some evil most likly unhealthy diet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



as cutting the food supply will make him stop growing and then he will be a small thin guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



or a fat small guy when the diet fails... (blame the beer evilbeer: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 more evil beer: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## cheeo (Aug 12, 2007)

May I recommend?


----------



## j5c077 (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jespertje @ Aug 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > here is another photo,
> ...



LMAO


----------



## JPH (Aug 12, 2007)

Hey, Linkiboy has over a thousand post.
Congratz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...wait, what is the topic anyways?


----------



## OSW (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Aug 11 2007 said:


> About his tummy poking out or whatever you said, bullshit. Thats just the abs, gods sake his ribs are whats poking out, not the fat! XD
> I used to be a bit underweight even though I had a big apetite, now I'm at my ideal 53kgs. I suggest he packs on a bit more weight, if his appearence is natural (metabolism) he'll remain slim, and then, its ok.




53kgs!!!

thats pretty light. it sounds unhealthy (unless you a short person?)


----------



## leetdude_007 (Aug 12, 2007)

The internet (even a ketchup packet) can become a dangerous medium if improperly used. You're near that threshold.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Aug 12, 2007)

1.65cm lol. I'm not that short considering I'm a 15 year old girl XD. Most girls would be lighter than me, and being under 50 kgs at my hight is unhealthy.


----------

